# Conventional Lionel remote coupler?



## Rabbitman (Jan 24, 2014)

Is it possible to fire the remote couplers on Lionel Legacy or TMCC engines in conventional mode using a Lionel ZWL transformer in conventional mode like you can using the whistle and bell controls like mth does conventionaly. If not I have a Cab1L system and a powermaster too I am not currently using.
I have 3 loops of track which are not connected other than a common ground bus under the platform. 
I'm wondering if it is possible to use the Cab1L with the ZWL on channel A for a Legacy engine and the other channels in just conventional mode for MTH enines, 2 of them are ps3 but I'm just mainly interested in firing the couplers conventialy on the engines if it is possible.
I'm not interested at all in going with the full DCS or Legacy system having to go through the menus constantly to address 1 engine at a time on a smaller 5x13 layout.
I like the look and feel of the ZWL and being able to control 4 engines at a time looking at them without looking at a screen, scrolling and pushing buttons while the engines are getting out of control. I just can't imagine keeping up with all that on a smaller layout.
But what is the minimum equipment I would need With the ZWL for 1 track to access the couplers on Lionel command engines. Can I use the CAB1L system on just one channel of the ZWL leaving the other 3 just conventional. I know the ZWL has Command capability but I have't messed with that part of it yet. 
I have more MTH engines than I do Lionel also. Three ps3's, a ps1 and some of the earlier types with just a whistle and smoke and a bunch of other conventional only ones.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Assuming you have a TMCC engine equipped with electrocouplers the answer is they can only be opened by TMCC or Legacy remote operation. 

You can use MTH DCC to control a TMCC command base but I do not know if there is an analog override to fire the couplers. Either way you must have TMCC in place to control TMCC electrocouplers.

You could replace the electro couplers with magnetic ones and then uncouple conventionally however with everyone converting to Legacy these days a used TMCC base and a Cab1 are probably available for the same price as a set of replacement couplers.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can do most operations, including firing the couplers, using the DCS remote. However, Al correctly states that you must have a Lionel TMCC Command Base cabled to the TIU in order to do any TMCC control.


----------



## Rabbitman (Jan 24, 2014)

BigAl56 said:


> Assuming you have a TMCC engine equipped with electrocouplers the answer is they can only be opened by TMCC or Legacy remote operation.
> 
> You can use MTH DCC to control a TMCC command base but I do not know if there is an analog override to fire the couplers. Either way you must have TMCC in place to control TMCC electrocouplers.
> 
> You could replace the electro couplers with magnetic ones and then uncouple conventionally however with everyone converting to Legacy these days a used TMCC base and a Cab1 are probably available for the same price as a set of replacement couplers.


 I wonder when Lionel first introduced electrocouplers on their trains, evidently it was around the same time TMCC or whatever their first remote system was named came out.
Was Lionel first with this or MTH, I'm just curious. 
I can't imagine why Lionel would put couplers on their trains forcing you to buy a completely new system to operate them while MTH, their biggest competitor, didn't and still doesn't as far as that goes.


----------



## BWA (Jun 16, 2012)

Late 40s, early 50s I think. Long before TMCC was even dreamed about.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The early knuckle couplers were coil couplers, they operated using the contact shoe on an operating track. They went to the magnetic type after that. In the 1990's when TMCC was introduced, the remote control coil couplers were introduced.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Actually elctrocouplers date back to the 1940s. Those used shoes controlled by UCS tracks to uncouple. TMCC was a radical improvement. You could uncouple anywhere. The First TMCC engines had ordinary magnetic couplers and there were a lot of complaints. In some cases Lionel offered conventional versions and command equipped versions. Lionel also offered electrocoupler upgrade kits for early command equipped locos with magnetic couplers.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

BigAl56 said:


> Actually elctrocouplers date back to the 1940s.


I think I said that.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

You did say that as you are a faster typer than me.  I was typing out that reply on my tablet last night while being distracted by my Blackhawks. Laughing to myself that John will probably have responded thrice over before I get this out.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You need a real keyboard.


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

Perhaps an updated version of Lionels' Magic Electrol system would work.
Disconnect the electrocoupler from the locomotive and wire in the electronic relay used in the tenders with air whistles. Then the coupler would open when the whistle button is pressed. Of course the whistle/horn would also sound, but hey, it might work...

Larry


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

So, every time you tooted the whistle the cars would uncouple? Sounds like a less than optimum solution.

I'd rather use something like this 4-Channel RF Remote Control to trigger them. Buy a few and equip a number of cars.


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

The original post seems to indicate that this is the function that MTH engines have, and he is looking to replicate on Lionel engines.

Perhaps a tutorial on wiring up the remote receivers to operate the electrocouplers can be written.

Larry


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Perhaps, but who's to write it?


----------

